# Electric Tongue Jack



## 56realtor (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a 2008 30RLS Outback TT it is in storage right now but I would like to purchase an electric Tounge jack I believe it is 2 IN dia. Does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been using a Barker VIP 3000 on my 21RS for a couple of years with no complaints.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Atwood 3500....It does all the work...I drink all the beer. We have a simple relationship.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Atwood 3500

Nuff said


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

2500Ram said:


> Atwood 3500
> 
> Nuff said


X3


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

While on the subject of these. I've been thinking of getting one as well. Do these units have manual crank backups? ---Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> While on the subject of these. I've been thinking of getting one as well. Do these units have manual crank backups? ---Mike


Yes, they have a crank that allows for manual operation. Personally, I had the UF 3500 with adjustable foot and was very happy with it.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The Atwood jacks have the emergency handle come out the front of the unit while the Barkers have the socket on the top. That is something to consider depending on anything you may have mounted up front that could interfere with the crank handle.


----------



## 56realtor (Nov 5, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> The Atwood jacks have the emergency handle come out the front of the unit while the Barkers have the socket on the top. That is something to consider depending on anything you may have mounted up front that could interfere with the crank handle.


 I would like to thank you all this has been very helpful. 56REALTOR


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the DS-3500 auto jack. The idea was "conceived" in 2005 and came into existance in May 2006. There will have to be more market testing for the next 8-10 years, but I see my DS-3500 model really taking off and easing the burden of the current JT-2500 manual jack.

--JT


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

TT, you leave some tidbits on a new product like that and don't expect any questions? Please elaborate on the DS-3500.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, Ful...

Its kind of the culmination of the efforts of my DW and me. Somehow when we get together we inevitably create a great idea like a new DD or a new DS. It just so happens that the DS is more apt to provide the power required for cranking that Outback off the tow vehicle. The market research will also be accompanied by growth in the ability of the "product" as my DW and I work out the bugs.

I hear though, that product testing and perfect of this sort is extremely difficult starting in year 10 or 11 due to unintended tweaks made by the DW and myself.

The project has been code-named "Jay Thompson" for now.

--JT


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Atwood 3500....It does all the work...I drink all the beer. We have a simple relationship.


X4.

Bill


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I figured it was something like that. I too have two prototype DS units but was unwilling to wait for product development. The two units sometimes work harmoniously but normally there is a lot of binding between them. They are currently in the destructive testing phase and I can't until that is over. Perhaps at that point one or both can deliver the required torque but that would have to be on a future TT unit.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

cookie9933 said:


> Atwood 3500....It does all the work...I drink all the beer. We have a simple relationship.


X4.

Bill
[/quote]

We have you of these,too,Thanks to advise recieved here. Is that a cover on yours and if so where did you get it? DH keeps a bucket turned upside down on ours all the time while parked in storage and at camp,but what about driving down the road? Would sure like to have a better cover for ours.

Thanks....Lynn


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> I figured it was something like that. I too have two prototype DS units but was unwilling to wait for product development. The two units sometimes work harmoniously but normally there is a lot of binding between them. They are currently in the destructive testing phase and I can't until that is over. Perhaps at that point one or both can deliver the required torque but that would have to be on a future TT unit.


That gave me the laugh I was needing today! I love the humor!

One other thought...any ideas on a DW-Dump Assistant 2000?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've never tried to use one. Whenever I look into it there is always too large of an "EEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW" factor in my calculations.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Atwood 3500....It does all the work...I drink all the beer. We have a simple relationship.


X2! I have the same jack. I've been in some sites that I had to lift the rear tires of my truck off the ground in order to get the Equal-i-zer spring bars off the L-brackets - with a couple evening's worth of firewood, cooler, etc in the bed! It has never broken a sweat or given me any trouble in three seasons.

Mike


----------

